# An example of the Pepper's Ghost effect using Video Projection



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

I've made this animation to show how Pepper's Ghost Illusions can be created using video projection.
An example of this type of effect can be seen in Disney's Tower of Terror Ride.
Live actors or props could be substituted for video projection, and actually do offer a more convincing 3D effect,
as seen in Disney's Haunted Mansion Ride.
However, The advantage of video is the control and repeat ability it affords.
In this example the viewer would be looking into a window and seeing a room inside.
The ghost ( which is a reflection of the video) appears to the viewer as a translucent apparition.
Careful use of lighting hides the glass. Actors or props can also be used behind the glass, without appearing in the reflection.
The area in front of the glass should be black, as to not reflect into it.
The screen itself can be something as simple as a white styrofoam board, which will get reflected in the glass,
but again, careful lighting is the key to this effect. 
I hope to post some video of a real life version of this setup soon, but unfortunately It probably won't be until after Halloween.
Happy Haunting!


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

Interesting setup on the projection angle. Thank you...


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you think this would work through one way glass? I want to create an effect similar to the mirror scene on tower of terror at DCA. Guests would initially see a mirror, but the mirror then appears to start on fire, and finally a corpse hits it from the backside. Do you think this would work?


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. I just now ran across this post. Replacing the glass with one way mirror would probably defeat the purpose of a Pepper's Ghost. You'd be better off with a monitor behind the mirror. That way it would appear to be a mirror until the image begins.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

How did I miss this... simplicity is the best.


----------

